# Awesome Tarpon Boat for Sale!!



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Most of yall know that I used to run a 1991 Shamrock 220 open for years. I had the boat for 12 years and finally sold it when I got the SeaVee. I sold it to a friend, who then sold it to another friend. The boat is back up for sale. It made it through Ike with out a scratch. The trim tab pump has been replaced, the fuel lines have all been replaced, the carborator rebuilt/replaced and lots of general repair work has been done. It runs great and is back in great shape again. Still has the tarpon painted on the back, "I think". The trailer unfortunately was on Bolivar being repaired when the hurricane hit and is gone. I think the guy is initially going to ask about $10k for it but that number is negotiable. *I'd like to see somebody buy it that can use it for what it is truly made for - TARPON FISHING*. It is an open version Shamrock, built like a tank and has lots of great tarpon fishing years left in it. I just don't have a need for it or would buy it myself. If you are interested, PM me and I'll get you in touch with the present owner.


----------



## oceankayaker84 (Dec 16, 2007)

Do you have some pictures of it?


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

Now this has got to be some big news. Man in the kayak going from green to red.


----------



## jcgomez (Jul 31, 2007)

What is the status of this boat?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

sold


----------

